# vysoký datum



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, narazil jsem na jednu zajímavou maďarskou frázi a hned jsem začal přemýšlet, jestlipak existuje na to nějaký český ekvivalent, podíval jsem se do velkého slovníku od Hradského a ejhle, opravdu je tam překlad: *je vysoké (hov.: vysoký) datum*. Nikdy jsem to neslyšel, našel jsem pár příkladů na internetu. Než začnu používat ten výraz, chci se zeptat rodilých mluvčích, jestli se ten výraz běžně používá. Výkladový slovník se o tom nezmíní. Co to přesně znamená? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Používá s to. Nejspíše ne nijak často, pro konkrétní kontexty se naleznou ekvivalenty.

22. prosince je vysoké datum. Z pohledu roku, jenž se chýlí ke svému konci, nebo z pohledu Vánoc, kdy je *nejvyšší čas* nakoupit dárky.

21. 12. 2012, populární konec světa, bylo z pohledu člověka v roce 1950 vysoké datum, jelikož se ho pravděpodobně již nedožije.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak možná znamená něco jiného....šlo mi to to, jestli lze vyjádřit situaci, kdy už vám zůstalo málo peněz z poslední výplaty....


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> Tak možná znamená něco jiného....šlo mi to to, jestli lze vyjádřit situaci, kdy už vám zůstalo málo peněz z poslední výplaty....


Jasné, používa sa to aj vtedy, a to ako alternatíva výrazu "je pred výplatou". Príklad: Jelikož je vysoké datum, nemusíte se bát, že se budete v supermarketu XY srážet vozíkama.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

potvrzuji, že pravdu má uživatel/-ka Vianie, částečně i uživatel Hrdlodus, ano. Skutečně se toto spojení - "vysoké datum" - vyskytuje, znamená tolik co "*mít před výplatou*/*mít* (právě nyní) *hluboko do kapsy*/*nemít nyní peníze/být (tak trochu) "švorc"*" etc.. To znamená, že lidé nemají (po poslední výplatě) v kapse mnoho peněz. Hovorově říkáme, že "*je po výplatě*". S tím, co lidem zbylo, musí umět vyžít/si musí umět vystačit do další, následující výplaty, což se poté znovu odrazí i na jejich zvýšené ekonomické aktivitě (viz nákupní horečka apod.). 

Post Scriptum: Vy máte, vlastníte ony dva slovníky, šílené to bichle, od významného českého hungaristy Ladislava Hradského, ano? Mhm, ty již nejdou v ČR nikde sehnat ("nejsou nikde k sehnání"), je to dnes už docela veliká vzácnost, rarita!!!

Odkaz ("Bichle"):
http://www.slovnik-cizich-slov.net/bichle/

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## nueby

Aby "vysoké datum" fungovalo ve smyslu "mít před výplatou hluboko do kapsy", alespoň v době jeho vzniku se asi platilo měsíčně, a to k prvnímu, ne? V Česku jsem výplatu nedostal už tak dlouho, že si nevzpomínám, takže mohl by někdo potvrdit, jestli se měsíčně a k prvnímu zpravidla platí i dnes?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

každý zaměstnavatel to má v dnešní době nastaveno/upraveno jinak, si subjektivně myslím. Otázkou také je, zůstává, jak se na to dívá současná legislativa (např. "ZP"). Osobně se domnívám, že lidé dnes "berou" přibližně tak k tomu desátému, či třináctému (dni měsíce)...  Záleží to avšak i na velikosti, ekonomické výkonnosti, rychlosti účtárny/mzdového oddělení, či lokalitě dané společnosti, firmy...  

Jinak, ano, chápu to stejně jako Vy, Nueby, a to k tomu prvnímu, byť to dnes již zřejmě neplatí. Ale na tom vůbec nezáleží, neboť to pointu tohoto slovního spojení nijak nemění! Tzn. od prvního do prvního, či od třináctého do třináctého je stejně daleko! 

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## nueby

@Bohemos, děkuji. Po kolika letech mi pár neuronů předhodilo pojem "záloha", takže doslovnou platnost ono "vysoké datum" pro mě asi nemělo nikdy.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tak jsem pochopil, jaký význam myslíte. Nejsem si jist, zda jsem to někdy slyšel.
Takže pro Ecolpia: Má odpověď byla takovým vařením z vody, jelikož význam "pár dní do výplaty" mě vůbec nenapadl. Ovšem já jsem také mladší ročník.

Měl bych další "vtipnou" poznámku. Když jsem psal první odpověď, už jsem chtěl napsat, že spisovné je vysoký datum a s "vysoké datum" se setkáme na Hané.


----------

